# Datenbank Applet



## dehlen (11. Apr 2011)

Hallo,

zurZeit müssen wir im Informatikunterricht Präsentationen halten.
Da ich das Thema Datenbanken habe, wollte ich als Beispiel auf eine Website verweisen, die eine Datenbank in einem Applet implementiert also einfach ein Applet das eine Datenbank ausliest und die Daten dort verwaltet werden.

Leider habe ich nicht die Zeit und wahrscheinlich auch nicht das Know-How solch ein Applet zu schreiben, was auch nicht nötig wäre, denn ich bräuchte lediglich eine Seite wo sowas zu sehen ist.
Leider habe ich eine solche Seite bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden, daher wäre ich für eure Hilfe dankbar.

Kennt ihr zufällig solch eine Seite ?!
Danke schonmal


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Apr 2011)

Es gibt unzählige Webseiten, die auf Datenbanken zurückgreifen. Jeder Webshop, jedes Wiki, jedes Forum, fast alle Content Management Systeme arbeiten mit Datenbanken.
Entweder sind diese mit PHP oder aber mit Java (JSP) gemacht. Aber mit Applets wirst du kaum, sehr wahrscheinlich aber nichts finden. Denn jeder, der auf Sicherheit bedacht ist, wird ein Applet als direktes Frontend für eine Anwendung, die mit einer Datenbank arbeitet, vermeiden.

Es gibt viele Anwendungen mit Datenbanken, warum muss es ein Applet sein?


----------



## dehlen (11. Apr 2011)

Ich wollte ein Applet, da ich so einfach einen Hyperlink in der Präsentation eingefügt hätte und somit die Application also das Applet aus der Präsentation raus hätte starten können.
Mir ist bewusst das sämtliche Webshops,Adressbücher etc alles Datenbanken sind doch wollte ich etwas "beispielhaftes".
Quasi ein JTable wo man das relationale Datenbankmodell etc noch einmal genau dran erklären kann.
Eine JTable mit Verwaltung der Daten(hinzufügen,löschen,verändern)
Und dies hatte ich eben bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden


----------



## un4given (21. Apr 2011)

Ich hät eins... nur als Beispiel Anwendung ...ist für mich zum lernen gedacht.... 5 Klassen ... kann bisher datenbanken auslesen und ganze Tabellen löschen... is aber alles andere als "fertig"... und mit hsql... 
wenn´s dir was hilft ... hau ich ´s später in die dropbox und post den link


----------



## rhoermann (25. Apr 2011)

Da ein Applet wohl kaum direkt auf DBs zugreifen wird ist das Thema unsicher so nicht richtig (Thema signieren und Verbindungsaufbau zu eigenem Host lassen wir mal beiseite). Das erweckt den Eindruck das Applets immer unsicher sind...

Wenn du mit wenig Aufwand ein Applet erstellen willst, das auf eine DB zugreift (über eine Middleware), dann kann ich dir JVx empfehlen. Die App kannst du dann auch ohne Änderungen als Desktop App oder Webstart App aufrufen. Für den Zugriff auf die DB brauchst du nicht viel codieren, da das Framework die Arbeit für dich erledigt.

Beispiel DB Anwendungen findest du hier: JVx Demos. Für die Showcase oder FirstApp ist der Source Code erhältlich und du solltest recht schnell eine App für deine Präsentation fertig bekommen.

Edit: Die Middleware ist optional wenn du einen Applikationsserver verwendest. Die Middleware läuft auch eingebettet - ohne Applikationsserver.


----------

